# اسماء العذراء مريم



## جورج كمال (5 مايو 2009)

ممكن يا شباب اسماء العذراء مريم بجميع اللغات


----------



## Strident (5 مايو 2009)

مريم (عربي) - و قبطي (مصري قديم)
Mary --- Eng
Marie --- Fr
Maria --- Esp, Ita, greek, portuguese


----------



## tonyturboman (3 فبراير 2010)

ماريانا
هو اسم لاتيني مشتق من ماريا و الاصل مريم

مريم= مارى,مادونا,مريا,ماريا

معناها مرارة وسيدة ومحبوبة 

ماريان ابنه مريم

اسم ( ماريان )
هو اسم بنت
مشتق من اسمين وهما ( مارى ) و ( آن )
فبالتالى هو خليط بين معنى الاسمين :
مارى : هو بحر المرارة .. وآن : النعمة
والاسمين من أصل عبرى


اسم ( ماريز )
هو اسم بنت
مشتق من مارى وهو من أصل عبرى
ومعناه بحر المرارة

بارثيينيا..... بارثى,بارتينيا=بتول

منريت
ميريت
مرييت
ميرا
ميرولا...... مايفن.....(ايطالى) 
مارلى....... مارلا......(ايطالى) 
ميراى..........زسبنا...(اسبانى)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2010)

مادونا ايطالي 

ميريام انجلش

ماري انجلش 

ماريا اسباني و ايطالي

مارايا بولندي

ماري فرنساوي

مريم عربي

مريام   امهري


هذا قدر ما اعلم و من يعلم اكثر سيوافيك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ahly4ever (7 فبراير 2010)

ممكن حد يفسرلى ليه كذبتم فى موضوع ظهور العذر اء مريم عليها السلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

و هوا دا موضوعه يا محترم

و هوا الايمان المسيحي مبني علي ظهورات القديسه ام يسوع ولا ايه

مئات الالوف مؤمنين ببشاره يسوع المسيح و لم ينظروا او يعاينوا القديسه مريم

و لكن هناك مسلمون رؤها فعلا

هل نسفه عقلهم

انكار بعض الاخوه المؤمنين الافاضل من كنائس اخري غير الكنيسه المصريه ليس معناه كذب

انه موضوع داخلي في الاعتقاد لا يعنيكم انتم المسلمون اصلا

ثم انك زعلان ليه اوي كدا و مفحوم

ما ظهرت ولا ما ظهرت دا ياثر في ايمان مين ولا يقوي ولا يضعف ايمان مين

الايمان ايمان بالعقل يا سيد

انا مثلا مؤمنه جدا و لم اصدق ظهورات القديسه الطاهره مريم

هل كفرني احدهم

لا يا سيدي


الايمان هوا ما اعلن في الكتاب المقدس فقط 

و اخيرا انت مسلم لا يعنيك من قريب او بعض صدق او كذب ظهور البتول

فسيبك من الموضوع دا و مش كل شويه تدوشنا بيه

سلام


----------



## ahly4ever (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> و هوا دا موضوعه يا محترم
> 
> و هوا الايمان المسيحي مبني علي ظهورات القديسه ام يسوع ولا ايه
> 
> ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

انا مش الاداره يا حبيبي عشان اشيل و احط

و بعدين الروابط عندك بتاعت الفيديو ملقحه في يوتيوب

بتسئ لديننا ليل نهار

احنا مش بنكذب علي نفسنا ولا حاجه عايز تتناقش في الظهورات بشكل مؤدب افتح موضوع خاص بيك

انا بتكلم في مسائل جامده في المنتدي و ليا اختلاف بسيط مع الاخوه و بتعدي 

كذب ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتوا كمان كذابين علي نفسكم ليل نهار 

يالا محدش يضيع وقت معاك اكتر من كدا

ربنا يهديك فيه حاجه اسمها قوانين منتديات

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

لعلمك بقي فيديوهات كتير من الي عاجباك بتشتم في القديسه مريم و يسوع المسيح من ناس متعمده تشتم شتائم قذره ليل نهار

احنا بقي مش بنحب كدا

بتحب كدا الفيديوهات موجوده و احنا في عالم حر مفتوح 

عايز تتناقش في الظهورات مع الاخوه

افتح موضوع و زي ما قولت لك ايماني مش مبني عليها دا لا هيزود ولا هينقص

و روح شوف المنتديات الاسلاميه فيها حذف و تهكير للصبح ازاي


سلام


----------



## ahly4ever (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> انا مش الاداره يا حبيبي عشان اشيل و احط
> 
> و بعدين الروابط عندك بتاعت الفيديو ملقحه في يوتيوب
> 
> ...


 فعلا مش لاقى حاجه تقولها هههههههههههه شكرا يا حبيبى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

العفو

ربنا يهديك بجد

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

ملحوظه انا بنت


----------



## ahly4ever (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ملحوظه انا بنت



انا آسف بجد مكنتش اعرف والله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

ولا يهمك خلاص

سلام و نعمه


----------

